# Garage Shots



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Who doesn't like garage shots? Here's one of mine:


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

drool...

I no longer have a garage. Girlon, that looks more like a basement.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Heh. Actually...it's supposed to be a bathroom.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> Heh. Actually...it's supposed to be a bathroom.


I bet your wife loves that... (or whoever)

The photos of my Brodie are from our dining room as the house we bought is being torn down (to get rebuilt) and I no longer have a basement or a garage.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

gotta love those sloping nose WTB chairs for climbing. Are you really a girl????


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> gotta love those sloping nose WTB chairs for climbing. Are you really a girl????


No, I'm CHUM's sock puppet account..... just kidding. YES, WHY?!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

well not a lot of girls like the men's chairs except for the real Betty's which I assume you are one salute R


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> well not a lot of girls like the men's chairs except for the real Betty's which I assume you are one salute R


Oh, yeah. As you can see, it's the only saddle that doesn't make me squirm so it's kind of embarrassing but it goes on all my mtbs.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

My wife rocks mens saddles on most of her rides too. I'm guessing your hips aren't super wide....

I'll try to post a garage pic tomorrow, it's at the other end of my commute right now!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Who doesn't like garage shots? Here's one of mine:


Nice and neat! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Mine looks like a disaster - just took pictures but too embarrassing to post. :blush:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

this used to be my garage








then a move around









then a tiny little room









ended up using the balcony instead









now i have a decent sized spare room... but no picks as its a jumble


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Mik ...
Moving sucks.
About to buy a 12x20 wood shed into which i plan move the crap from the garage so I can have workable space. Which will mean that I put yet more crap in the garage in it so I can't work on anything.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Put me on the list of "wish I had a garage." The pic below is from Connecticut, where I had a full basement room to tinker in. Despite the chilly appearance, even in the winter it was super warm too, thanks to the heating units on the other side of a thin wooden wall. Now in California I am stuck with a pile of bikes in the corner of my bedroom, and a shed for the tools. Big build days mean I drag everything out on the deck....


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Put me on the list of "wish I had a garage." The pic below is from Connecticut, where I had a full basement room to tinker in. Despite the chilly appearance, even in the winter it was super warm too, thanks to the heating units on the other side of a thin wooden wall. Now in California I am stuck with a pile of bikes in the corner of my bedroom, and a shed for the tools. Big build days mean I drag everything out on the deck....


Is that a Mt Tam in the green and yellow?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep! (now sold) Actually.....I only have one of the visible bikes left in the stable now.


----------



## robcasola (Feb 5, 2013)

*Bike room*

i have no room in my garage do to 2 mustangs so i have a specialized bike room.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey GOB, is that a can of Foster's Lager on the floor beneath you saddles? If so, nice choice. Still working up the nerve to post "The garage that time forgot". Somewhere in there is the box of brake levers that has gone AWOL for the past two weeks.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Who dares to go on the other side of this wa11:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mine is a wreak so here's one of my neighbor's.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Garage shots are my favorite thing to see, least favorite thing to share.

I don't have anything current and its currently a mess...so uh....no can play.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that you're not sharing.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*What the heck?*

Is with the titles? You've got fat mikey disease

Love that salsa


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

We gained a slot in the move, but it's a total mess right now...hope to address that this weekend.

I have always wondered where some of you stored so many!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That would be cool.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Tried taking another couple of pics-still crappy but at least I'll use them as "before" ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Tried taking another couple of pics-still crappy but at least I'll use them as "before" ...


Always been a sucker for those Epics.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Always been a sucker for those Epics.


Surprisingly light and responsive. 
The Ultimate that's hanging is mostly XTR. 
The steel-lugged carbon on the stand will be all XC-Pro. 
I have another along with a competing make in a climate-controlled room (really) guarded by my mastiffs and my sharpshooter daughter


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My garage


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! Hate you people and your big garages.


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Next up on this episode of Hoarders...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's not that bad! Digging the Caltrain tag.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of interior shots.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is my before and after.

























This isn't the most current pic but you can see the general idea. I currently have three bikes hanging on the right side with an additional small wall box next to the large cabinet. I also unfortunately have a lot more lawn equipment taking up precious space.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Paul.C said:


> I also unfortunately have a lot more lawn equipment taking up precious space.


That's what sheds are for.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Proper!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey!


----------



## CamoDeafie (Jan 5, 2013)

my studio apt. 
the parts bikes are in one closet with wheels, the complete bikes are parked either next to the stand/rack (an old thrift store clothing rack works OK...gotta find a way to put a real clamp on it lol) or in the hallway.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll play.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Absolutely no need to leave the cave


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Seriously. Just need a bunch of take out menus and done!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I've got my bikes and tools spread all over town in three places plus one (and a couple more tools) in another country. somehow it gives me a good feeling. Maybe i am finally going nuts


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Only three VRC bikes here, the rest of them are in boxes or in storage.
*Klein Adept
*Phoenix ti
*IBIS SS









Parts bins..


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't even realize that this was the VRC thread. Does it count that my garage was built in 1963? The bike in my photos was from 2007-08.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I kinda like everybody's garages.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

DFA said:


> I'll play.


Epic


----------



## singletrkmind (Feb 20, 2007)

My garage was packed with stuff, 4 bikes, lawn mower, pressure washer, camping stuff, kayaking stuff, gas cans, etc. I had a yz250 in there too not long ago.

So I built this over the last 4 weekends:
















And now I've got room to move. Much cleaner. My bike rack in the pic below fell last night so I need to redesign. Wasn't sold on that anyhow, probably reconfigure to get more space.
















Also, you can't see it but there's a 42" hdtv hanging on the back wall with a receiver and speakers on a shelf.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Room for more bikes.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*The Only Cars in This Garage are Miniture*


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My "garage" is a basement. It's a bit on the cluttered site but I have room to work on bikes.  The basement is a lot more vintage than its contents.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DC and Laffeaux are like the Odd Couple. DC even has a drip pan!  How's the rollers working out, Laffeaux?

Great pictures everybody. I love these shots!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

DC's shop is scary clean. I wonder what his sock drawer looks like?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> DC and Laffeaux are like the Odd Couple. DC even has a drip pan!  How's the rollers working out, Laffeaux?


So which one of us is Oscar? 

The rollers are working out. It took a of tries to get used to them, but keeping my balance on them isn't too hard now.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha, I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one without a workspace. We moved from a house with a two-car garage and now I have to keep my bikes and tools in the attic.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

For everyone here except DoubleCentury.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> For everyone here except DoubleCentury.


That chart is perfect!! At least 50% of every job is trying to find the 5mm allen wrench that I put down when I took a sip out of the beer bottle.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> For everyone here except DoubleCentury.


I can't figure out where the 80(ish)% trying to find tools comes from.














































I'll admit the allen ke drawer is a bit disorganized, but I have a set of Eklund T handles in a rack bolted to the side of the workbench which are my go-to wrenches, so I rarely have to dig through the ones in the drawer.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> For everyone here except DoubleCentury.


Ha! That's great. I've had a goal for years to get my tools more organized. But never enough time to even keep my bikes dialed so therefore no time to organize the tools. 

Reminds me of the quote: "I'm way too busy to get organized".


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

how do you sleep at night with those keys like that?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

wow, how many do you have?!


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

getting some good ideas for storage


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

then remembering what you are doing after the bong


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*condo garage/dining room*

It's another Friday night listening to Pandora and surfing classifieds for VRC parts and even though I don't have a garage, I'll play as well as I can...
I have to share my bike hobby with my reef hobby/business.
Anyone trade bike parts for coral?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I went with a friend of mine because he had to go buy water for his tanks. What.A.Pain! Very pretty though. Emotionless fish are high maintenance!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> I went with a friend of mine because he had to go buy water for his tanks. What.A.Pain! Very pretty though. Emotionless fish are high maintenance!


I make my own water- way easier than buying it. Fish do have emotions and they're really not as maintenance intensive as a dog or a cat. I've been growing corals and doing maintenance for 19 years now so it's kinda easy to me.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

They have emotion?! That's cool! I'll have to check that out. Pretty neat about your coral growing though.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is mine in its winterized state. When the bikes come off the wall in spring, it becomes a real mess. 
View attachment 772304


----------



## balindamood (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

*ManCave*

Awesome thread all. Built my garage when I bought the house 10yrs or so ago. Its never seen a car...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Some nice looking rides in that pile!


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks man, I wasn't sure if I posted it right. btw. any idea why the fat only gets the yo eddy decal on the non drive side of the top tube?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cables!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nice!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Thread resurrection.

Remodeled last year. Have more changes in store for this year.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DFA said:


> Thread resurrection.
> 
> Remodeled last year. Have more changes in store for this year.


Damnit. I'm jealous.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, I love that space. Warm, functional.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DFA said:


> Thread resurrection.
> 
> Remodeled last year. Have more changes in store for this year.


So, do you just sit in the lazyboy and stare out the window???

Not that there's anything wrong with that, just seems like you'd see a TV, gaming system, sumthin'....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So, do you just sit in the lazyboy and stare out the window???
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that, just seems like you'd see a TV, gaming system, sumthin'....


There's a TV on the wall next to the winder, blind man.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Gob, shame on you for bumping this thread. But, I liked this thread.

My garage is still in "winter mode" to get the cars in.

My work corner. 
View attachment 971709


Kids bikes and canoe down the center of the garage

View attachment 971710


Spare tires and left over bikes

View attachment 971711


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

heyyall said:


> Gob, shame on you for bumping this thread. But, I liked this thread.
> 
> My garage is still in "winter mode" to get the cars in.


I know right? Bumpity bump. I love workbenches and kitchens. I need ideas on how to organize my crap better so you handy dandy dudes are really good at it.

Is your garage heated? I thought it was a cliche that everybody in minn. had a canoe but apparently it's true based on a poll of one.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> I know right? Bumpity bump. I love workbenches and kitchens. I need ideas on how to organize my crap better so you handy dandy dudes are really good at it.
> 
> Is your garage heated? I thought it was a cliche that everybody in minn. had a canoe but apparently it's true based on a poll of one.


There are a lot of canoes here. Mine is made by wenonah canoe just a few miles from home. I bought it used from the employee that hand laid the Kevlar and put a custom screening in the bow. He gets to buy/make a canoe a year for personal use and sale. Actually pretty cool.

As for heated, no. Some do have a gas heater or geothermal floors. It's very costly to keep warm. I have a small space heater and a halogen light to pull out when I want to warm it slightly warmer. It is insulated but that only means it is frozen instead of frozen completely solid.

We will be cleaning the garage soon if it stays nice. Pressure washing the floor to get the salt and crude out. Shuffling stuff around to make room. I plan on building a small shed to put the snow blower and other large seasonal items into a home.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> ...


You tease.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I've got a tool box in the back of my truck, does that count..


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

hollister said:


> I've got a tool box in the back of my truck, does that count..


Hard to tell. I've got a drawer just for tape. I know that counts.

View attachment 971742


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Man, you could silence a lot of victims with that amount of tape.

Grumps


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

heyyall said:


> Hard to tell. I've got a drawer just for tape. I know that counts.


I have a tower of tape....on top of my cassette/cd boom box.








That's right. Be afraid. I live on Mars. Everything is sideways here.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^ I thought women were from Venus and men were from Mars


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The Mars-Venus thing. I organize woman's clothes for a living. It's not a garage obviously.


girlonbike said:


> You tease.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Omg. California closets. Heart heart.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Better than Cal. Closets. It's like comparing Trek to Ibis. Custom and local. 


girlonbike said:


> Omg. California closets. Heart heart.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jeff said:


> It's not a garage obviously.


Oh, it's a garage, just a garage for a womans collection of treasured stuff.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

jeff said:


> Better than Cal. Closets. It's like comparing Trek to Ibis. Custom and local.


IKEA? Sauder in a box?


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is the depressing shot of my garage from yesterday morning. Hopefully by tonight there are at least walls again.......


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Going bigger? And better?


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So, do you just sit in the lazyboy and stare out the window???
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that, just seems like you'd see a TV, gaming system, sumthin'....


Those aren't windows. There's four 4-bulb fluorescent fixtures in the walls. Gives nice shadowless lighting. I've got the entertainment dialed. Cable, DVD, media player, and laptop all hooked into the monitor/4.1 system.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

datmony said:


> View attachment 971942
> 
> 
> Here is the depressing shot of my garage from yesterday morning. Hopefully by tonight there are at least walls again.......


I've always wondered who those people were that couldn't get their fingers off the lens.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Local and custom manufactured. I do use catalog stock hardware sometimes though. On that job I did to keep costs down. It was a 35 sheet job. That's a lot of melamine. 2.5 tons just about. That doesn't include the 40 some odd drawers.


heyyall said:


> IKEA? Sauder in a box?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mendoncyclesmith said:


> oh, it's a garage, just a garage for a womans collection of treasured stuff.


like


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

I am working on a room in my basement as a bike room. It is coming along, so I was able to move some of my gear/ bikes in. It has been a winter project that I have done with a good friend of mine.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

^ very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

You have a window in your basement?


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep, it's a walkout in the back.


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

heyyall said:


> ^ very nice :thumbsup:


Thank you. It has been a ton of work, we did it all, sheet rock, spray the ceiling, floors, etc. Still have a lot of the trim work to do, and signs to put up but I am excited to have a nice , clean space to build and maintain my bikes. The American M16 in the picture on the shelf is next in line to get built!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I love this game, although most of these photos are old it is still much the same


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> I love this game, although most of these photos are old it is still much the same


I saw that first pic with the Campy stuff all neatly lined up and a little bit of wee came out...

Grumps


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Moved house last year. New digs have a double garage that is one and a half cars in length, so plenty of space for a workshop. I'm also tinkering with a muscle car as well as the usual home improvement palaver so the tool chests are for "general tools" and not bike tools. There is a stereo and a fridge. The fridge holds beer because here in Australia, it was mandated by law that all fridges must hold beer.

















There's no bike presence in those photos, but the house has a storage area which I have fitted out to keep the fleet tidy and neat.









This is the bike tool only tool chest, and the tubs o' parts. I have an antique display cabinet that I will fixing up to display things like Campy Delta brakes and other more sensuous parts.









Then there is the area under the house where the spiders can hang out with the hung out frames, wheels, forks, bars and other bits that won't fit in the plastic tubs.









Still a work in progress with some more shelving to be installed and more general organisation.

Grumps


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

chefmiguel said:


> Going bigger? And better?


Yes and no. The house got hit by the two cottonwoods you can see in the right of the picture. So we are rebuilding the upper level with regular 8 foot walls instead of the 4 foot stem walls it used to have and going to convert that area eventually into a new master bedroom.

The garage space will be the same dimensions wise, but we are reclaiming a ton of usable space in it by moving the stairs to the upper level. Also getting fully insulated, natural gas garage heater, new lights, new doors, etc.

The guys are then coming soon to start mapping out the new shop area I will hopefully be building soon (depending on how much I choke on the price). That will be 3500 sq ft or larger of a pole barn sitting towards the back of the property and that will eventually be the real shop....... not sure if I will get all that built this year or if this year will only be the concrete.....


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Man, the Photobucket fiasco has really f'ed-up this thread (and a thousand others).

Here's to new beginnings...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nice! wow...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

There's a new sheriff in the garage. The pedal bikes don't like it. It smells funny.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DFA said:


> There's a new sheriff in the garage. The pedal bikes don't like it. It smells funny.


Is that the sabres playing the bolts?


----------



## fastkatanaboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Does basement count?
Yes, I am digging my collection up after 15 years and deciding I need to unhoard since I haven't ridden in a decade and haven't looked at them in almost that long. Selling 50% of them.


----------

